# Hymer Electrolux Fridge



## 113613 (Jun 23, 2008)

Recently bought a 10 year old Hymer 564. Excellent van. The three way Electrolux fridge works fine apart from on gas. Turned it up high and got ice but also soot plus bad fumes inside when the van door adjacent to the vent is open. Black soot up to 6 inches above vent. By day 4 the fridge wouldn't ignite. Cleaned out the burner which had quite a bit of loose rust inside, cleaned off the spark earth metal and buffed up the thermocouple. Fridge then started fine and I now have regulator at lowest on one. Keeps everything chilled nicely. Unfortunately fumes still bad with door open and there is still a thin yellow sooting around the vent. Much better but it ain't right. 
Any suggestions. Would I be better off on Butane or LPG? 
Thanks


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I would clean the flue out. Don't forget to remove the baffle from inside the flue first. Then use a flue brush and hoover and reassemble. Make sure your jet is clean and free from even the slightest bit of s**t.

Check your gas connections with soapy water and hopefully that should be that.

Hope you get sorted.

Johnny F


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

LPG (liquid petrolium gas) is either propane or butane. It is possible that on a fridge of that age that it matters. More likely the pressure needs changing.
If that is right has someone tried to clean the jet with a wire? The hole size is critical. I would suggest a professional service. Clearly something is wrong with the combustion.
My worry would be that the burner is producing carbon monoxide. It should not be possible for it to get back into the van but clearly that cannot be ruled out without a full inspection and test.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Make sure that there is a spiral length of metal hanging inside the flue pipe . . secondly, I've had similar problems with the fridge in my [1997] Hymer - My advice [from experience] is to contact your nearest Dometic engineer 
and have them service it . . believe me, in the long run it works out much cheaper than DIY and you'll know its done properly . . the last thing you want is to wake up dead from the fumes !

http://www.dometic.com/nl/Europe/Ne...n=United Kingdom&prd=Refrigerators&populate=1

I hate spending money and prefer to do stuff myself but this is one job best left to the professional Dometic engineer . . bite the bullet and get it done right !


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Mine has been playing up and packed in while we were in France so I have cleaned it out this mornin. It's a fiddly but straightforward DIY job that someone could do if they were competent. I found mine was not working through rust partially blocking the jet. Remove the gas pipe and unscrew the fixing plate from the jet housing. Remove the plate that holds the thermocouple and igniter. Gently remove the jet from the jet body. A quick suck and the jet should clear. The jet body was scraped through and blown out with the compressor. Reassemble.

Just watch out when you remove the baffle from the flue. When you remove the top pipe from the flue you will find a piece of wire coming out of the flue and bent into a loop at the top end. Lift it gently up and out before brushing the flue out. If you accidentally break the wire that holds the baffle in place make sure you replace it with the same length of wire, no longer no shorter. This baffle in the flue serves the purpose of holding the heat down in the flue to heat up the refrigerant.

Just check your gas connection with soapy water when you reassemble.

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Whilst i agree with Mango i would recommend you get and gas appliance check by a registered gas fitter.

It's not not worth risking a life/death situation unless you know what you are doing some people do some don't, is it worth it :roll: 

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Both Vic and Bob are correct and I should have added that to mine.

Johnny F


----------

